# My Modest Setup



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

50" LG PK950 Plasma Display
Pioneer VSX-919 Receiver
Pioneer FS51 Towers for Front L/R
Pioneer CS21 Center Channel
Pioneer BS21 for Rear L/R
BIC V1020 Sub - Soon to be replaced
Playstation 3
XBOX 360


----------

